# Morgan Golden Major - Irish Stallion



## neddynesbitt (11 July 2008)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has heard of this stallion or has any of his progeny.

He is the sire of my lad &amp; I have seen a couple of others by him for sale at an Irish Dealers yard in UK.

It would be really interesting to see his brothers or sisters &amp; I would love to see a picture of his Dad if anyone has one


----------



## cruiseline (12 July 2008)

He is not on either of the databases I use !!!!!!!


----------



## Damien (12 July 2008)

We have a mare owned by a client "Milena" by Morgan Gold Major... In her passport its spelled as above.. however I think the correct spelling is Morengold Major... ?? The same client also has one of his sons and is 17hhs purchased as a stallion prospect to later be gelded as was unsound of wind.

I think there were II as in I and II possibly brothers ? but one of them definetely stood at stud in Ireland, pretty sad story behind the stallion. He is now deceased.


----------



## Tharg (13 July 2008)

Whats the story Opie?


----------



## flyingcolors (13 July 2008)

Morgengold Major is Morgengold I in reality. I bred him and his two full brothers Mangold N and Morgengold II. Morgengold I was sold to Ireland once approved and they renamed him Morgangold Major there. 

You can find pictures of him and his brothers and sisters on my site. Go to Stallions scroll down to "The Past" and there go to Malteser Gold who is the sire of them and on Malteser Gold's site scroll down and click on offspring. Malteser and his offspring is on my old page, sorry, but still the information is valid. Go to this site: http://www.gestuet-falkenhorst.de 

I do not know the sad story either and did not even know he was deceased now. So what is the story about this? There is now a son of Morgengold II (full brother to Morgangold Major) in Ireland, his name is Morgenstern GF, bred by us and he is owned my Erin Fergus of Stracomer Stables, who is successfully showjumping him.

Here is the link to Allbreed:
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/morgengold+i


----------



## flyingcolors (13 July 2008)

BTW he is NOT an Irish stallion, he is a Zweibruecken (Rheinland-Pfalz-Saar) and therefore a GERMAN stallion. He also was the first ever approved Palomino WB stallion in the World. Second was his son Mega-Star who produced the first approved Cremello WB stallion Mascarpone.


----------



## neddynesbitt (13 July 2008)

Thank you so much for all your replies.  I am so pleased as I thought it was a long shot. It's amazing that his actual breeder is on here.  Also the fact that he is not Irish, I am so interested in breeding &amp; having always had Welsh Cobs before who's breeding was known, it's great to get some info on our lad. He is called Baileys on Ice and is fantastic &amp; his jumping ability is amazing. He is a great character &amp; certainly has attitude at times but we adore him.

Once again thank you so much


----------



## flyingcolors (14 July 2008)

I forgot that I do have him on The Past stallion section. Here is a direct link to him: 
http://www.gestuet-falkenhorst.de/gfmorgi.html


----------



## pootler (14 June 2009)

I just noticed that Jeanette Brakewell is eventing a dun horse that is really cute, he is by Morgan Gold Major http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?HorseId=58002&amp;section=000100010002 and is called Major Buck


----------



## neddynesbitt (18 June 2009)

Thanks I will take a look


----------



## Paddywack (15 October 2009)

Hi,
 I own a horse by Golden Major a son of Morgangold Major.  This horse stands in Sligo in the West of Ireland. My little horse has a huge jump and is doing a bit of eventing which he started in Carol Gee's yard in Kilkenny


----------



## carolco (24 May 2010)

hi im carol, have been breeding horses for years including Morgangold Major offspring.  Major Tom now age 10, Double Coin that competed in jumping Grand Prix, both sold on years ago and now im not sure where they are? 'Beechel'  her nickname at home was sold to Galway, my mare Benzini Belle bred her last Colt in 2008 now a gelding, sold to jumping yard in Tuam Co. Galway. At home here now i have a 4 year old 16.3+ palamino Gelding by Morgangold Major.  just broken and riding.  Fantastic Horse. all Morgie stock have turned out big scopy jump and be a friend not a foe!


----------



## magic104 (24 May 2010)

pootler said:



			I just noticed that Jeanette Brakewell is eventing a dun horse that is really cute, he is by Morgan Gold Major http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?HorseId=58002&amp;section=000100010002 and is called Major Buck
		
Click to expand...

Info on his breeding
Candy Blues TB by Buckskin (FR) out of Candy Coated TB Owner Ernst Pawlowski, Co Sligo 1998 M P 261441 ISH by Morgangold Major ZWEL


----------



## flyingcolors (24 May 2010)

It is Morgengold Major and he is the full brother to our stallion Morgengold II and to Mangold N who also competed successfully in the showjumping. We have bred all three, they are full brothers. Same dam, same sire. The sister to the dam, Isis, was also very successful in showjumping to the M level and she is the dam of Milky Way. Morgengold I aka Morgengold Major is owned by Mrs Jaeckel in Ireland. I am not sure if he is still alive.

If you go to our website you can see the full pedigree on the stallion page under "The PAST". He is named by his initial name Morgengold I there. Click on picture or name and you get to his short page.


----------



## brownswiss (30 August 2010)

Morgangold Major has produced great offspring with a good temperament and a lovely jump.

We have a nice 6yr old mare by him.


----------



## Lenny1020 (6 October 2011)

I own a beautiful Palomino Mare out of Morgangold Major.She now has a filly foal at foot from Gallant Cavalier and is expecting another from the same stallion .The mare has a beautiful jump and an amazingly kind temperament .


----------



## flyingcolors (7 October 2011)

nice to hear all the good things about Morgengold Major (real name was Morgengold I) as we bred this boy. I think he has gone over the Rainbow Bridge, there are still two full brothers, both approved also, alive in Germany. Recently there is a son of Morgengold II now in England at stud, his name is Morgenstern GF. I sold him to Ireland some years ago and he was bought by someone in UK. I just do not know where he is now.


----------



## brownswiss (1 November 2011)

flyingcolors said:



			nice to hear all the good things about Morgengold Major (real name was Morgengold I) as we bred this boy. I think he has gone over the Rainbow Bridge, there are still two full brothers, both approved also, alive in Germany. Recently there is a son of Morgengold II now in England at stud, his name is Morgenstern GF. I sold him to Ireland some years ago and he was bought by someone in UK. I just do not know where he is now.
		
Click to expand...

...........

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/bunninadden+lady+k...................Hi Flyingcolors just wondering if you know who bred the Dam of this mare and if she was competed in Germany before she moved to Ireland. I intend to sell her soon and any little bit of history would help. Thanks


----------



## flyingcolors (1 November 2011)

the link does not work for me


----------



## brownswiss (1 November 2011)

LARINA= DAM
GERMAN WARMBLOOD GRANDIOSO
liv ch 16.5 1976
HANOVERIAN GRANDE*
ch 1.62m 1958
HANOVERIAN GRAF*
ch 1.60m 1941GOLDFISCH II*blk 1.67m 1935
FLUSSPATbr 1933
DUELLFEST*
ch 1954DUELLANT*ch 1.63m 1943
FOERSTERFARMch 1946
ANETTE
ch 1969
HANOVERIANABERMALS
ch 167 cm 1964ABDULLA*ch 1958
FRONRUTEch 1947
FERNALGEFERNJAEGERbr 1.63m 1943
JORRONNE 
                                                            LARISSA = Grand Dam
GERMAN WARMBLOOD  LAERTES
blk/br 164 cm 1966
HOLSTEINER         LADYKILLER*
b 164 cm 1961SAILING LIGHTch 164 cm 1949
LONE BEECHb 164 cm 1939
DIASTOLCHEN
b 1945LORETTO*b 1.65m 1932
KUNIGUNDEb 163 cm 1935
                                                               ERLE
BAVARIAN WARMBLOODMORKETO
1971MORDSKERL1960
RAKETE 
ERIKA10Edit
Edit


----------



## flyingcolors (3 November 2011)

I do not know that mare, sorry.


----------



## Darremi (9 April 2012)

I have a palomino 6yo out of Melina who is by Morgangold Major. He's got a gorgeous termperament and scopey jump. He did his first BE Intro last weekend.


----------



## brownswiss (22 May 2012)

neddynesbitt said:



			Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has heard of this stallion or has any of his progeny.

He is the sire of my lad &amp; I have seen a couple of others by him for sale at an Irish Dealers yard in UK.

It would be really interesting to see his brothers or sisters &amp; I would love to see a picture of his Dad if anyone has one
		
Click to expand...

..

Hi If you look at donedeal.ie you will see one of his Daughters... ..................................

http://www.donedeal.ie/for-sale/horses/3396556


----------



## neddynesbitt (22 May 2012)

Thank you  she is lovely. Sadly I lost my lad due to a field accident last August  he was the most amazing horse and just lived to jump bless him. He is a prime example of a horse who would almost grin if he were to see a jump. He didn't see the point of dressage but would do it if he had to. Sometimes he would get sour with it so, we would pop a jump up, he would have some fun then go back to doing flatwork and work beautifully.

He was a perfect showjumper and a pretty good event horse too (very bold XC) never stopped SJ either.

If all progeny of this stallion are like my lad, I would strongly suggest you buy it before someone else beats you to it and they will be competing against you lol  xx


----------



## jimmy f (6 August 2013)

hi i have a palamino gelding 17 2 hh 5 year old by golden major. super temperment and very good jump.


----------



## Najla (18 January 2021)

neddynesbitt said:



			Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has heard of this stallion or has any of his progeny.

He is the sire of my lad &amp; I have seen a couple of others by him for sale at an Irish Dealers yard in UK.

It would be really interesting to see his brothers or sisters &amp; I would love to see a picture of his Dad if anyone has one
		
Click to expand...

Hey!
My gelding was sired by him


----------

